# What is your favorite budget light?



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2010)

I know some of you have owned dozens of these budget lights. I am new to them with only three under my belt. Romisen RC-G2, Arokay K-106 and the Ultrafire XP. 

Out of the ones I have owned, the best hands down is the Romisen RC-G2. 

Which one do you like? Which one do you feel offers the best bang for the buck? That is what these lights are all about anyway.


----------



## sol-leks (Feb 8, 2010)

I am really into the Romisen RC-29/C6 right now. I think it is a fantastic light for the price and just a great light in general.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 8, 2010)

RC-N3-Q5 remains my fave, followed by a solarforce L2M with an XPG at 1.4A


----------



## Nautic (Feb 9, 2010)

The Romisens C6, RC29, G2 II Q5, and not least the N3 beats everything for the price paid.


----------



## Vesper (Feb 9, 2010)

Easily my Romisen RC-29 II Warm. A fun little AA. My two year old daughter is pretty convinced it's hers now though.


----------



## oronocova (Feb 9, 2010)

Not sure if iTP is considered a budget brand but the $20+/- price of the A3 EOS certainly is a bargain. This is hands down the most handy size for me. Tons of output or tons of runtime with 3 modes. All on a single AAA. They have been the most appreciated lights I have given in a while. Also the most noticed with the occasional "dang that's bright."


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 9, 2010)

I am loving my UltraFire C3 in stainless steel. It's got a great beam with plenty of throw and spill and a nice tint. It has several modes, mode memory, GITD accents and the ability to take not only a AA, but a 14500. The clicky has a great feel to it and the whole package is rather small but, dare I say...sexy? For $14 from DX it is a bargain budget light.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 9, 2010)

First I'll state my definition of a budget light, which is subject to change. Let's say less than $20, and it doesn't have to be a flashlight, just produce light.

There's a few that I might consider to be favorites. First is the 4AA Energizer Folding Lantern. I think many would agree with this choice. Next is another Energizer product, the 1D Accent Lantern. 200 hour runtime at nightlight levels. Then there's the CK Sauce Light Wand, a goofy little 1AA toy that makes light in three colors or combined for almost white. Finally, what budget collection would be complete without a Fenix E01.

Geoff


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 9, 2010)

I also agree on the RC-N3.....my Q5 version has been going for 2 years now. Kept in rcr configuration, for brownouts and such its good to know that i can change it to AA format for longer runtime.


----------



## kavvika (Feb 10, 2010)

Easily my modified Romisen RC-G2's. Although a few years back it was my three Brinkmann Maxfire's that I found on clearance. For me, it's all about the forward clickies.


----------



## Radiophile (Feb 12, 2010)

AKOray K-106 programmable
AKOray K-109 programmable
Ultrafire 504B
Leatherman LGX-200
RC-N3 II Q5

Love them all!


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 13, 2010)

Just ordered an ITP Polestar (6xAA battery, 700 lumen, MC-E LED)
with
ITP A3 EOS LED Flashlight UPGRADE Stainless Steel Edition - 3 MODE - 80 lumens - 1xAAA, -XMAS set. 

91$ after FedEx ground.

I was going to order the A3 EOS for an extra 50, got the set instead.


----------



## putbinoot (Feb 13, 2010)

ITP C9 :twothumbs


----------



## gswitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Energizer Weather Ready Folding LED Lantern

(After all JimH's gushing, I finally gave in and bought one. He was right to gush.)


----------



## Light Sabre (Feb 13, 2010)

For me, it's my 9 volt Safe-Lights. They give you 1 or 2 years in standby mode. On low it gives you about 6 days of usuable light (it gradually diminishes the whole time). On high it gives you 10 hours sun mode, 17 1/2 hours of moon mode, and then the brightness is like standby mode. So it runs for a very long time. It's definately a battery vampire. You can use your old 9V smoke alarm batteries (that you are supposed to replace once a year) with this flashlight. I have yet seen a 9V battery leak even completely drained. The flashlight is water tight. With night adapted eyes you can see your shadow on the wall across an average size room.


----------



## Witnessonly (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a bit of a fan of the DX X2000 flood to throw 18650, very good WOW factor for under $20.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 14, 2010)

no absolute favorite.

romisen n3 is close. (sturdy built and uses 2 different battery types)

akoray 106 1aa programmable 3 mode is close. (programmability)

but my *most used* cheap light is iTP eos a3.. 

then i would also suggest Solarforce L2 (just the lego and upgrade options with decent quality makes it (ok, them.i have 3) worth to be around. 

my advice would be to get them all.. they all fill certain niche. 

1.Solarforce l2 with 5 mode r2 drop in for general heavy use duty beater light.. and add dx mce drop in for tasks when you need lotsa light.
2. romisen n3 (easy to use glovebox or around the house light that can use 2 different battery types one beeing the very common AA)
3. akoray (pocket edc with lots of versatility due programmable modes)
4. itp eos for small keychain backup edc. (this could be the only edc light too but i cant carry just one. )


----------



## Fichtenelch (Feb 14, 2010)

At the moment i'm absolutely in love with my akoray k106 3-mode, which powers an xp-g r5...  awesome light and really useful.


----------



## brted (Feb 14, 2010)

Fichtenelch said:


> At the moment i'm absolutely in love with my akoray k106 3-mode, which powers an xp-g r5...  awesome light and really useful.



I need details of that. Did you change the reflector out too? Where did you get your R5?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 14, 2010)

Fenix EO1, followed closely by the ITP A3 EOS.


----------



## Benson (Feb 14, 2010)

Pretty much a tossup between an Akoray K-105 (3-mode fully programmable) and an ultrafire WF-008. Different lights for different purposes, but after I tore down, fixed, and reassembled the ultrafire switch, they each do what they're meant to do quite well, and are a joy to hold and use.

Out of the box, though, the 3-mode Akoray would definitely get my vote of most bang for the buck -- there's almost no quality issues about the 3-mode programmable model that started the Akoray popularity, mostly with the various cheaper models and rebadgings/knock-offs.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite light for walking outside at night is the DX flood to throw (3AAA).
It's a little stubby and I might try to find one that's a bit longer so maybe 18650 or 2 AA's.

Anyway, it's gone from the ugliest beam of any light that I have to the best!
It's a cheap aspheric with an ugly beam...what's new but I put a diffusion filter over the front and now it doesn't have the same kind of throw of course but it's got more throw then just putting a diffusion filter over a non-adjustable light.

So it has the nice diffused light when in flood mode and if I want to check out something a little further away it does that too in spot mode and all the while with a beautiful diffused beam.

It's got 2 power settings as well.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Feb 15, 2010)

brted said:


> I need details of that. Did you change the reflector out too? Where did you get your R5?



The R5 was from cutter and you could use the old reflector, but i just swapped an 18x12mm reflector from dx into, which works very good. i also used that reflector in my 1x14500 r2 miniminimag


----------



## sb56637 (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite so far is my Akoray K-106 3-mode programmable. I'm also a big fan of the $4.28 DX Powerlight.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 15, 2010)

River Rock.

I know, it's a brand that only existed at Target; and it's only a handful of re-branded Nuwai models. But their 2AAA penlight model was the best in that category. (This was before Peak released their Eiger penlight version, and before 4seven's released the Preon model.)

Target seems to have phased out the brand. When they were available, I gave my dad a black 2AAA model. He still uses it. I still have a couple of them myself. Not bad for $9 each. And they're pretty durable too.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> River Rock.
> 
> I know, it's a brand that only existed at Target; and it's only a handful of re-branded Nuwai models. But their 2AAA penlight model was the best in that category. (This was before Peak released their Eiger penlight version, and before 4seven's released the Preon model.)
> 
> Target seems to have phased out the brand. When they were available, I gave my dad a black 2AAA model. He still uses it. I still have a couple of them myself. Not bad for $9 each. And they're pretty durable too.



This was also one of my old favorites. Gave one to my wife and son for their cars, and there's a couple more for me.

Geoff


----------



## march.brown (Feb 15, 2010)

.
Solarforce L2, 5 Mode, 18650 (I have two L2s).
Solarforce L2i, single mode, slightly modified to take a 18650.
Trustfire F20, 5 mode, single AA ... Everyday carry.
Saiko SA-8, 18650. Best value ever.

Romisen RC-U4 (not in my top choices) 18650 ... Lens is fingermarked on the inside and I can't see how to get the reflector out to clean it ... Cotton buds won't do it ... The head is fatter than the Solarforces.

Absolute favourite has to be a Solarforce L2 without the tactical bezel as it is still an everyday carry ... The Trustfire is my small EDC torch.

Solarforce L2i, Romisen RC-U4 and Saiko SA-8 all take three AAAs in a cassette too. 
.


----------



## Lux007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Another vote for the Romisen RC-G2. :thumbsup: I have both the black and silver versions of the light. Good bright light. Shape feels good in the had too. My next favorite would be the Tank007 E07. Small and very bright. Haven't had it long enough yet to determine durability and reliability.

I also like the Romisen RC-H3. I like the shape of the light although the one I have isn't as bright as my RC-G2's (nor as bright as the E07).


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 2, 2010)

Since the Surefire G2 is the "Budget" light in Surefire's lineup, I will say that one...

I also like my Romisens RC-N3 WW, and RC-G2 P2, as well as the $20 Black & Decker LED spotlight from walmart...


----------



## nativecajun (Mar 2, 2010)

speedsix said:


> I know some of you have owned dozens of these budget lights. I am new to them with only three under my belt. Romisen RC-G2, Arokay K-106 and the Ultrafire XP.
> 
> Out of the ones I have owned, the best hands down is the Romisen RC-G2.
> 
> Which one do you like? Which one do you feel offers the best bang for the buck? That is what these lights are all about anyway.


 

The one that I just got in last Friday. My Muyshondt Aeon. That is overbudget light


----------



## reneki (Mar 2, 2010)

RC-C6: modded to multimode, 1.4A
Ultrafire MCU-C7: modded to xpg, 1.65A

^if i could find a better looking 3in host, i'd probably replace this light with that, atm i like it for it's power.


both are edc, which is all i care for as i almost never need something big and long lasting, rarely have a chance to use my EDC's.


----------



## Dodge (Mar 4, 2010)

Maratac AAA without a doubt. Everything else is too big, too dim, or both.


----------

